# 157.5 dB @ 32 Hz No-Wall : 24x SA-12s



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

YouTube - Team Nemesis / Team Sundown Excursion 157.5 @ 32hz

I can't find the photos of the install yet... but he has 6x SAZ-4500Ds in there and his woofers were custom re-coned with 8-layer aluminum coils.

This setup was not geared for the highest numbers -- but to be a brutal and reliable demo truck  Does great in bass boxing as well !


----------

